# How effective is Revolution for Mange?



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

I have heard mixed options about Revolution treating Mange. My pup just had her 2nd and last dose of Revolution on May 29th and I still have not seen any improvements in her. She is still itching like crazy and her skin is still inflammed. I can still feel crusty ear tips too. I am really stressing out about this because I heard that this is easy to treat. Please let me know if I need to give Revolution some time to work or if I need the other injection. She has had this for a month already


----------



## Dogsrule (May 30, 2007)

Why not ask your Vet about using Ivermectin instead.?


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

I have and they did not reply. They are having me pick up one more dose of the Revolution, so that will make 3 doses for her. The vet said that if that does not work, than to bring her back 2 weeks after the last dose of Revolution.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

Revolution is supposed to be 90% effective after the second dose.

If its not effective after the third treatment, I would insist on either ivermectin or mitaban dips.


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm sorry its not working for you! I posted in your earlier thread that we had weak success with Revolution. I think he may have improved slightly right after the treatment, but then was right back to the scratching. In hindsight I wonder if the improvement was only because he was so tired after going to the vet and would sleep more for a day or so. 

I don't know if some vets are scared of Ivermectin or what, but the difference was night and day when comparing Ivermectin with Revolution. After the Revolution didn't work, I was seriously doubting that we'd EVER get rid of it. The first vet we saw put him on Revolution, but after things were not improving, we called and saw a different vet (at the same office). I want to say this was after the second treatment. I don't know if the first vet would have eventually got there, or if there is a reason to try Revolution first, but be the squeeky wheel. As long as your puppy isn't one that can't tolerate Ivermectin, its worth getting a second opinion at a vet that would be more willing to try it. 

Oh, and the red spots hung around for a week or two after things started getting better. As in, he stopped itching so much, but the red spots took a while to heal. 

Good luck! This will pass! Your girl is a cutie though! Give her a hug for me and Dakota!


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

Thank you again. She is looking much better, but I am going to do the 3rd dose of Revolution just in case. The ear tips are not as crusty anymore. She is still itching her paws still. I don't know where she got this, but now I am too scared to take her anywhere because I do not want this again.


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

I think they can get it from other dogs if they rub up against them, but my vet told me that likely Dakota got it from his mother. We haven't had any more issues (knock on wood) since we got him 6 months ago. And we take him EVERYWHERE. Ask the vet though, I think we were told to wait a few weeks (until it was really definitely gone) before we took him to play with other dogs. I feel like something ours is on prevents mites to avoid future issues with it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Scamp said:


> Thank you again. She is looking much better, but I am going to do the 3rd dose of Revolution just in case. The ear tips are not as crusty anymore. She is still itching her paws still. I don't know where she got this, but now I am too scared to take her anywhere because I do not want this again.


Our old dog Schatzie got it from a fox that had just died in our woods.


----------

